# Growth?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering how much more I should expect Skipper and Cleo to grow? Skipper is 5 months 3 weeks old and Cleo is 4 months 2 weeks old. The thing is they don't even look like the same breed other then they are both white. She has short legs and is built bigger. He has longer legs and is built slimmer as he grows I am beginning to wonder if he is full blood or maybe her since they don't look alike. Also her hair is pretty much straight, but his is kinky. Is there different appearances in maltese and I just got one of both?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't really comment as Sophie is a mix and Annie is a rescue so I'm not sure how close to standard she is. 

I know that Sophie continued to grow past a year (sometimes I think she's still growing - wider that is) and Annie hasn't really grown since we got her at about 8 months old and she is over a year and a half now.

Can you post some pics so we can see what they look like?

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is one standard for Maltese so well bred Maltese should look very similar. If you got your puppies from a pet store or backyard breeder, though, they will probably grow up to be pretty far off the standard. 

What registry are the parents from? AKC is the only vaild registry. If they are registered with one of the "alternative" registries, they may even have another breed in them as you suggested. Kinky curly hair can mean there is poodle or Bichon mixed in. Maltese should have a straight, silky coat.

This is a great explantion of the standard:

http://www.bhejei.com/standar.htm


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly just went to vet yesterday and she gained .4lbs since we were there in March. She is 2 years and 9 months old. I don't think that she is "growing" but more just filling out so I think they can "grow" for a long while after 1 year


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Very interesting post to me. My Cuddles seems to be growing at a rapid rate. She is only 13 weks, and already aroung 4 lbs. The breeder saidshe would probably be close to 7. If she has a lot more growing to do at 3 months, she could be huge?!

I always wondr which pup my Cuddles will look like.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (krisT @ Sep 28 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641929


> Very interesting post to me. My Cuddles seems to be growing at a rapid rate. She is only 13 weks, and already aroung 4 lbs. The breeder saidshe would probably be close to 7. If she has a lot more growing to do at 3 months, she could be huge?!
> 
> I always wondr which pup my Cuddles will look like.[/B]


I believe all dogs grow differently, Archie was close to 2 lbs at 12 weeks and now at 4 1/2 years old he's a whopping 8 1/2 lbs. On the other hand Abbey was heavier than Archie at 12 weeks and now at 3 1/2 years old she's only 5 lbs. Go figure.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I think it depends on their genes and lineage. Midis was 4.4 lbs at 12 weeks (when I got him) and is now at 9 lbs (pushing 10, but I won't let them round up at the vets!) and will be two years old in November. He's weighed approximately this for the last year or so (close, anyway). He's not fat and gets nothing but Canidae and boiled (unsalted, de-fatted, skinned) chicken treats for going out and doing his business. Occasionally when I don't eat all of my beef steak he will get that rinsed off, cut up and put into small freezer bags instead of the chicken.  So, no reason for him to be fat. He's just not a tiny dog.

Cyndi


----------

